# The Google Samsung Nexus S thread. First Android 2.3 device.



## cybershot (Dec 6, 2010)

The next 'nexus vanilla android' phone has been announced. Preloaded with Android 2.3

You'll be able to get it for £550 (£50 more than an iphone4) from Carphone Warehouse in the UK from Dec 20

It will cost $529 (about £337) in the US from Bestbuy, who coincidentally, don't do any kind of International shipping, surprise surprise. 

Been looking to get my hands of this, already being a Nexus One user, but the price is somewhat steep, think I'll have to wait for a friend to go over to the States to pick one up frankly!!

Reading all the other Android threads has convinced me that relying on a carrier or supplier for your android updates is not the way to go, and the nexus one being my first android device and loving it, there's no way I could go away from that flexibilty of having google release the code and be able to update my phone literally minutes later.

Anyway, here's all the fancy videos, as well as the very very impressive, specs:

http://www.google.com/nexus/#!/index


----------



## grit (Dec 6, 2010)

cybershot said:


> The next 'nexus vanilla android' phone has been announced. Preloaded with Android 2.3
> 
> You'll be able to get it for £550 (£50 more than an iphone4) from Carphone Warehouse in the UK from Dec 20
> 
> ...



I'm also a Nexus one owner in the same boat have been looking forward to this. However, why are you impressed by the specs, its close to the same phone. What a fucking disappointment http://www.google.com/phone/compare/?phone=nexus-s&phone=nexus-one


----------



## editor (Dec 6, 2010)

The massive leap in internal storage is certainly notable (16384MB from 512MB).


----------



## cybershot (Dec 7, 2010)

Mate mentioned he's going to New York over New Years to me last night. First thing I said was "while your there............"


----------



## ohmyliver (Dec 7, 2010)

It's got 40% less talk time battery life than the n1


----------



## cybershot (Dec 7, 2010)

And, after just reading this, I'll probably stick to my N1. Epic fail:

http://thedroidguy.com/2010/12/samsung-mobile-confirms-no-microsd-slot-on-the-nexus-s/


----------



## mauvais (Dec 7, 2010)

That shoe video's bobbins, isn't it.


----------



## blueplume (Dec 9, 2010)

I've heard it would be possible to pay with the nexus s: do you think it might be an option? Don't know if other models offer that...


----------



## blueplume (Dec 9, 2010)

A precision: it might be used as a direct debit card! Is it possible?


----------



## cybershot (Dec 9, 2010)

Yes, it has an NPC chip in it.


----------



## editor (Dec 19, 2010)

The price has just gone down to £429 SIM free.
http://androidcommunity.com/uk-nexus-s-pre-order-cut-to-429-99-20101219/


----------



## cybershot (Dec 19, 2010)

Better, but the fact it has no microSD slot means it's a no go for me full stop.

It seems weird to have the next nexus device, which is essentially the developer line of phones for android, to not have this, when one of the main features is the capability to move applications to SD cards. How are developers meant to test this?


----------



## editor (Jan 21, 2011)

I had a go on a Nexus S tonight and it was a *lovely* phone. (Incidentally, it was owed by a Mac-loving girl who'd swapped over from her iPhone 3GS because she got fed up with being forced to do things Apple's way - although she was still firmly a Mac user). 

She loved her new phone and I was rather struck with its subtle curving glass, lovely screen and super snappy action. And it ran Gingerbread too!


----------



## editor (Feb 28, 2011)

The Guardian are full of love for the Nexus S giving it a five star review:



> Better than the iPhone 4. That's my review in a nutshell: the basic version of the Google Nexus S is better than the basic version of Apple's iPhone 4, assuming both are on a data contract - and that you have a Google account, which is pretty much essential to use an Android phone. That's based on nearly two months' use of the Nexus S, enough to have prodded around all its little foibles and either gotten used to them or remained frustrated by them, and comparing it for some time in parallel to an iPhone 4 (generously loaned by 3) and the rest of the time to an iPod Touch...
> 
> Worth mentioning this early. It's excellent - I could easily get two days from a full charge with constant 3G data access and Wi-Fi use. (Other people have reported different experiences, but this was Nokia-class, ie very good.) It's better than the iPhone 4, which starts looking peaky after a day of heavy use...
> 
> ...


----------



## cybershot (Feb 28, 2011)

The no SD option still grates me as I have a 32GB in my Nexus One, and it has a shed load of music on, which I use on the road a lot. My N1 is my all in one device these days in terms of phone, sat nav and music player. Also seems odd when the move to SD option is such a useful option to have on Android devices, and is surely something developers would want to test, as been as the Nexus range is meant to be the 'developer choice' range of Android handset.

Nexus One is also getting GIngerbread as we speak OTA. Mine updated on Friday to 2.3.3. Apart from the visual look, everything is much darker, which probably accounts to saving a hell of a lot of the battery use hence the review above. Darker screen = less battery use.

Does also seem a bit faster, and some of the underlying menus are much nicer, particularly the manage apps section, which doesn't seem to 'hang' anymore after you've recently done updates from the market. FOund myself rebooting far too often just to be able to move a newly installed app to the SD.


----------

